# Forza 3 Race



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Weekly VAG Forza racing series

*RACING WILL BEGIN AT 9:30 STARTING THIS WEEK*

For the west coast, the 1AM est game
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

I have found that The C425 is a very competitive and close class, and there is enough control that every race isn't decided by an epic crash... mostly

Rules
VAG cars max class c 425, any tune, any upgrades

Volkswagen Audi Group

AUDI AG, the Audi Group
Automobili Lamborghini S.p.A.
Bentley Motors Limited
Bugatti Automobiles S.A.S.
SEAT, S.A.
Škoda automobilová 
Volkswagen Passenger Cars, 
Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles 
Scania AB

send me a friend request at phill0046 if you are interested, the game lobby will be open fifteen minutes or so before time so people can join

Here is also a list of the regular racers
- TfR HausJunkie 
- F1Fan07
- Sir Rubs Alot
- HeliosGLi16v
- MK3 16v
- VW 12V Golf
- pedmaster
- OmgE30
- Rheaume3


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGhlGMG2Tug
DO THIS AND CHECK YOUR XBOX CONNECTION BEFORE TRYING TO PLAY

TRACK LIST UPDATE
01. Circuit de Catalunya - National Circuit
-> 10m/1.85m lap = 5.4 = 5 laps
Fastest Lap Time: TfR HausJunkie - 1:19.827

02. Camino Viejo de Monsterrat - Full Circuit
-> 10m/1.80m lap = 5.6 = 6 laps
Fastest Lap Time: TfR HausJunkie - 1:08.009

03. Le Mans Circuit de la Sarthe - Bugatti Circuit
-> 10m/2.6m lap = 3.8 = 4 laps
Fastest Lap Time: TfR HausJunkie - 1:49.458

04. Maple Valley - Full Circuit
-> 10m/3m lap = 3.3 = 3 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 1:36.350

05. Twin Ring Montegi - Full Circuit
-> 10m/2.98m lap = 3.4 = 3 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 2:06.350

06. Mugello - Full Circuit
-> 10m/3.26m lap = 3.1 = 3 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 2:02.033

07. Road Atlanta - Full Circuit
-> 10m/2.54m lap = 3.9 = 4 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 1:28.948

08. Sedona Raceway Park - Club Circuit
-> 10m/2.02m lap = 5 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 1:13.185

09. Suzuka Circuit - East Circuit
-> 10m/1.39m lap = 7.19 = 7 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 0:53.751


10. Road America - Full Circuit
-> 10m/4.05m lap = 2.5 = 3 laps
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 2:20.046

11.Nürburgring - Full Circuit
->10m/17.563m lap = 1 lap
Fastest Lap Time: Retro16v - 8:24.324


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

i am def. going to get in on this, i hope you can all hang with my rabbit i've built


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (Mr.Tan)*

one way to find out.


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm definitely down!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*

two daysssss


----------



## n00bpwnr (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: (phill0046)*

If I had a 360, I'd be there. Man, I'd be down. But unfortunatly I don't have money... Rent... gas... food... bills... you guys know how it is.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (n00bpwnr)*

I do. My tv went out before the last race... Ive been using my brothers


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

I dont understand how the class system works. what makes a car C425 class?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*

Play career mode, after earning some cr, you can upgrade your car and raise your performance index to the proper number


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

whats the crowd usually like?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*

In what way? A bunch of vw people in a room. The racing is good you will hear a "my bad" every once in a while, but it's mostly clean


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

sounds good. I mean it in like a fun way. people just having fun and whatever.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

Excellent racing from this week guys, I will try and post more pictures when I have time 









































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

lol sweet pic of me crashing into the wall!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*

I thought it was pretty sweet


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

Nice! Reminds me of Gran Turismo5 for PS3!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*

Almost race day


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

can't wait. had a blast last monday. we need more traffic in this thread. haha.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

People pull from all corners of the vortex, there are a half dozen threads I run


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

Pictures theme for this week... chaos in the valley
























































Fun racing guys 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

I was the cartwheel king


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KazzThemurse* »_I was the cartwheel king

I can't argue with that







Maple valley short surprise!


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

sweet! I am going to join in this one I'm sure. My rabbit is getting excited too! lol


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

haha go for it! its a lot of fun


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

Track lists are on the front page! Turn on tune in drop out!


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

missed racking this past week... will be in for monday!!!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KazzThemurse* »_missed racking this past week... will be in for monday!!!

Who went racking without you??


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

Awesome night guys, full all the way through


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

wish I could of joined in!
Got another member from my local dub club.
ROFLWAGENS RACING TEAM!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phill0046* »_Awesome night guys, full all the way through

















































Love the S5 and the Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 MadMan (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

Is this still on for tonight?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (VR6 MadMan)*

Always.
Great racing guys!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

TONIGHT!!!! Racing at ten!


----------



## somebodynowhere (Feb 11, 2010)

Is the Corrado DLC?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (somebodynowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *somebodynowhere* »_Is the Corrado DLC?


Not sure.








I'll ask next time I see him


----------



## KazzThemurse (Oct 24, 2008)

we on for tonight? should be home round 930-945


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*

we were

_Quote, originally posted by *F1_Fan* »_Le Mans mayhem








Love-tap... baby, love-tap!








More mayhem... Suzuka-style.








I thought downforce meant more grip?!








I smell french fries... you burning biodiesel in that thing?


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

you guys still racing?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JOSHFL420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOSHFL420* »_you guys still racing?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (phill0046)*

Starting monday Lap times and fastest total race times will be posted for the week. Get competitive!!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (phill0046)*

Check the front page for updates!!!

Also, how would you guys feel about everyone using the same car and same tune? Really make it a drivers race like the TDI Cup. Let me know what you guys think http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I will get up with the people who set the gnarly lap times and see about getting a tune together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (phill0046)*

Tune em up!!!!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KazzThemurse)*

TIMES UPDATED!
Laguna will be off the list next week, I will pick a new track tonight that is about the same distance and level of skill. 

_Quote, originally posted by *F1_Fan* »_Man, I was driving like crap and kept starting from the last row! Probably led to much of the swearing


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

new track:


----------



## xxMK-Dosxx (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow. sound slike fun. You guys still do the races!? who do i add as friend?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (xxMK-Dosxx)*

add me


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (phill0046)*

It's on!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (phill0046)*

Its on


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *F1_Fan* »_Good racing tonight guys!
When you're at the limits of traction don't start rubbing panels!








The bridge to hell








Second hand smoke








Strike anywhere match








1-2 finish








Good thing they're styrofoam!








Catalyuna T1... so predictable









_Modified by F1_Fan at 9:56 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F1_Fan* »_Good fun tonight. I seemed to be involved in most of the accidents either giving or receiving.







I think I tangled with Rheaume a couple of times... sorry dude.
phil about to execute a race-winning pass at LeMans. You can't tell from the photo but he flew through that chicane at warp speed.








sketchmaster doing what Catalyuna Turn 1 is famous for








Couple of new guys this week








Crappy collision detection... I knew I didn't hit this wall despite what I heard from the following drivers. WTF? Window shattered and I went spinning.








phil and I fooling around off the back of the race








Yeahhhhh... like I said... sorry Rheaume.

















_Modified by F1_Fan at 9:29 PM 4-26-2010_

_Modified by F1_Fan at 9:31 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

i need to get this game


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (famou55TAR)*

Do it.


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

I want it, but I dont get home until 11 on mondays. oh well.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (Motorjunkie)*

I gotta get in on this!
I'll build a car or two tonight
Gamertag: HOLLAGRAPHIK


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (Motorjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorjunkie* »_I want it, but I dont get home until 11 on mondays. oh well.

People keep it rolling to about 3 am. The first group is usually finishing up the scheduled tracks and going to casual racing around eleven thirty


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Forza 3 Race (phill0046)*

god damn it .... so what i need to get a xbox or something ? all i have is ps2


----------



## elMacJunkie (Oct 18, 2007)

you guys playing tonight ?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, start time has been moved up to 9:30 because the race has been lengthened


----------



## AJ in HD (May 3, 2008)

how late do these go? i gotta clear some space on my FL and build up a few cars too!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

This is the first week with the new lap format. Should be around an hour and a half.


----------



## curdled_milk (Mar 19, 2010)

Someone please add me, i need in on this. Gamertag: SROSS540
Racing tonight? If not, what is the schedule?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Tonight! First page has all the info


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

F1_Fan said:


> This drift was a thing of beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffan (Apr 23, 2010)

yo add me gamertag is coffan


----------



## coffan (Apr 23, 2010)

coffan said:


> yo add me gamertag is coffan


sorry coffan2


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

send me a friend request :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

racing starts at 9:30!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

F1_Fan said:


> From this Monday's race
> 
> Not pretty!
> 
> ...


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

F1_Fan said:


> OK, here it is... the Forza 3 VW mega imagepak!
> 
> Me and Rheaume3 and a close finish for 2nd/3rd
> 
> ...


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Time to fly!


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Get ready to roll!opcorn:


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

ObsessedVWOwner said:


> Nice! Reminds me of Gran Turismo5 for PS3!


I still have no XBox or Playstation3 .. 
Is it possible to get standalone XBox Live internet or do you have to have a home PC Internet or cable connection too?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Get on the 360!


----------



## elMacJunkie (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone playing tonight ?


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Everyone check out the main thread!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4710546-Weekly-Forza-3-VW-Race!&p=62994066#post62994066


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

We have moved up to B class!


----------

